# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Κοκατιλ σε pet shop!

## zannikakion

Μολις γυρισα απο ενα μεγαλο pet shop της Αθηνας, και προς μεγαλης μου εκπληξης ειδα στην εισοδο 3 παπαγαλακια κοκατιλ να καθονται πανω σε ενα stand ελευθερα, με το ταμπελακι διπλα τους να αναγραφει ημερα. ρωτησα αν μπορω να τα χαιδεψω και πηρα καταφατικη απαντηση. ετσι αρχισα τα χαδια, με το ενα απο τα τρια να καθεται και στο χερι μου, να προσπαθει να ανεβει στον ωμο μου και που και που να μου σκαει και κανα ´τσιμπιματακί´ στα δαχτυλα. Η ερωτηση λοιπον που θελω να κανω ειναι αν αξιζει ενα τετοιο πουλι, διοτι και η τιμη του ειναι ολιγον τι τσιμπιμενη. Αν μπορει να υπαρχουν ασθενειες κλπ κλπ.... παρακαλω τα φοντα σας.

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα Χρήστο και καλώς ήρθες στη παρέα !!!

Τα παιδιά που ξέρουν θα σε βοηθήσουν περισσότερο, αλλά μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά στα παρακάτω άρθρα : 


(1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά
(2) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς
(3) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
(4) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή
(5) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...
*(6) Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus*
(7) Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel
(8) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(9) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
(10) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.
(11) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(12) Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας
(13) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.
(14) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο.
(15) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(16) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά
(17) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(18) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
(19) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού


Καλή διαμονή εύχομαι και καλή επιτυχία στην επιλογή σου.

----------


## zannikakion

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση, η αληθεια ειναι οτι τα εχω διαβασει αυτα, βεβαια να σημειωσω οτι δεν εχω αλλο πουλι στο σπιτι!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilakis13

Το πιο πιθανό είναι αυτά τα πουλάκια να είναι ταισμενα στο χέρι και με κομμένα φτερά. Ρώτα όμως πρώτα και πες μας.
Αν είναι ταισμενα στο χέρι εγώ δεν θα τα αγόραζα. Είναι αρκετά πιο επιρρεπη σε αρρώστιες (εξαρταται κι από την εμπειρία του εκτροφεα) ενώ σε συνδυασμό με το κόψιμο των φτερών αυτό που γίνεται ουσιαστικά είναι ότι εξαρτονται από εσένα και όχι ότι σε εμπιστευονται. Εσύ πως τα είδες, ήταν κοινωνικά ή ήταν φοβισμενα?
Από περιέργεια, σε τιμή και ηλικία τα έδιναν?

----------


## zannikakion

Κοιτα, η τιμη ηταν στα 120€! Η αληθεια ειναι, οτι μονο το ενα απο τα τρια εδειξε ποιο κοινωνικο απο τα αλλα! Πιο παιχνιδιαρικο και χαδιαρικο! Και αποτι καταλαβα ηταν θηλυκο! Σε ηλικια 1 ετους μου ειπαν περιπου!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## moutro

Εγώ διαφωνώ κάθετα με την αγορά ζώων από Pet Shop αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα... συνήθως τα πουλιά αυτά έχουν αρκετά άσχημη εικόνα εξ αρχής με φτερά κομμένα από τη ρίζα,συχνά και ουρές κομμένες, κάθονται φουσκωμένα... πέρα από αυτό ζουν πάνω σε ένα κλαδί σε ένα χώρο που μπαίνει και βγαίνει κόσμος συνεχώς και οποίος θέλει τα αγγίζει, έχουν αποκτήσει ανοσία στο στρες νομίζω... δεν ξέρω πως μπορεί να αντιδράσουν σε ένα σπίτι φυσιολογικό,μέσα στο κλουβάκι του το οποίο είναι απαραίτητο.δεν θα το επέλεγα στη θέση σου...

----------


## zannikakion

Μαλιστα, ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σου! Θα ηθελα να μαθω τωρα, αν υπαρχει καποιος γνωστος σας ή μεσα απο εδω καποιο μελος να *********/χαριζει μωρα κοκατιλακια! Που να μπορουν να κατσουν με τον ανθρωπο! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## moutro

Ρίξε μια ματιά στους κανόνες και αναδιατύπωσε! Μετά μπορείς να βάλεις μια αγγελία ότι ζητάς να σου χαρίσουν ένα και περιμένεις...

----------


## vasilakis13

Ρώτα αν είναι ταισμενα στο χέρι. Επίσης η υγιεινή του χώρου και η υγεία των πουλιών πως σου φάνηκε? Υπήρχαν φουσκωμένα ή νωχελικα? Το στρες δεν ξεπερνιέται εύκολα θεωρώ, τα περισσότερα πουλάκια που βρίσκονται σε πετ σοπ και δεν κοινωνικοποιουνται σωστά κοπανιουνται όταν τα πλησιάζεις. Αν έχει σωστή συμπεριφορά στο πετ σοπ δεν πιστεύω ότι θα υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο σπίτι (εκτος αν παραμεληθει). Και όσον αφορά τα κομμένα φτερά αυτό διορθώνεται με το να μην κόψεις τα καινούργια που θα βγάλει. Το μόνο που ίσως στρεσάρει το κοκατιλακι είναι ο περιορισμός σε κλουβί αλλά αν είναι αρκετά ευρύχωρο, πχ μια 76αρα ζευγαρωστρα θα ικανοποιηθεί.
Όλα αυτά βέβαια είναι προσωπική μου άποψη από τις εμπειρίες μου, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και σωστά  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Xρηστο καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ ! θα σε παρακαλεσω να διαβασεις τους κανονες που υπεγραψες κατα την εγγραφη σου ,χωρις μαλλον να τους κοιταξεις καθολου

κοιτα και την ανακοινωση πανω πανω που ειναι σε ολους ορατη εδω και λιγες μερες 

ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια !

----------


## Ρία

μου φαίνεται κοροϊδία να πληρώνεις 120 ευρω για μία ψυχουλα μονο κ μονο επειδη τα εκπαίδευσαν... εκμεταλλεύονται την ευφυΐα τους για τα βγάλουν χρηματα...

η μαγεία της αποκτησης του παπαγαλου είναι να τον εκπαιδευσεις... αν πιστευεις ότι δεν εχεις τον χρόνο, εξετασε τους παραγοντες που σου είπαν τα παιδια κ αν σε ικανοποιούν, απέκτησε το  :Happy:

----------


## zannikakion

Γεια σας παιδια, σας ευχαριστω ολους για την αμεσοτητα τον απαντησεων σας. Αρχικα θα ηθελα να ζητησω συγνωμη που παραβιασα τους κανονες του φορουμ και επειτα, ηθελα να σας πω οτι τα πουλια στο pet shop δεν ηταν νωχελικα. Κινουνταν, ετρωγαν, ανοιγαν τα φτερα τους, επειναν νερο και η θηλυκια που εκατσε πανω μου εβγαζει και μερικους ηχους. Μου ειπαν οτι τα πηραν ετσι απο τον προμηθευτη και οτι καθονται στον ανθρωπο. Επισης, το πουλι που θα αποκτησω δεν θα ηθελα να το περιορισω και μου αρεσε η ιδεα αυτη με το σταντ που το ειχαν και το φανταστηκα ετσι ακριβως και στο νεο του σπιτι. Βεβαια σιγουρα θα χρειαστει να μπαινει και να μενει και αρκετες φορες στο κλουβι του ειδικα οταν λειπω απο το σπιτι. Ειμαι σε μεγαλο διλλημα παιδια.........

----------


## stephan

Χωρίς κλουβί δεν γίνεται να έχεις παπαγάλο. Κάθε πτηνό θέλει να έχει το χώρο του όπου θα τρώει και θα κοιμάται νιώθοντας ασφαλή, τα σταντ είναι για τις ώρες που θα βρίσκεται εκτός κλουβιού. Όσων αφορά την αγορά πρέπει να σου πω οτι αν τα πουλιά δεν είναι κάποιας ιδιαίτερης μετάλλαξης τότε η τιμή είναι υπερβολικά υψηλή σε επίπεδα αισχροκέρδειας. Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να πάρει παπαγάλο λίγων μηνών, απογαλακτισμένο και ταϊσμένο απο τους γονείς του κι έτσι η εκπαίδευση του θα είναι ιδιαίτερα εύκολη. Αν πάλι επιμένεις να πάρεις το συγκεκριμένο να προσέξεις τα εξής:
1) τον χώρο στον οποίο βρίσκονται(συνθήκες υγιεινής, κατάσταση των άλλων πτηνών κτλ)
2) να ΜΗΝ έχουν κομμένα φτερά
3) να έχουν δαχτυλίδι κλειστού τύπου απο το οποίο θα καταλάβει την ηλικία και την προέλευση
4) ει δυνατόν, να μην είναι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι (αν και απο την περιγραφή που έδωσες μάλλον είναι)

----------


## zannikakion

Καλημερα παιδια και να εχετε ολοι μια υπεροχη Κυριακη! Εφοσον, πραγματικα κ γω θεωρω τα συγκεκριμενα πουλια αισχροκερδια, αποφασισα να ψαξω να βρω καποιο κοκατιλακι μωρο απο καποιον εκτροφεα! Ετσι βρηκα καποιους ανθρωπους και πηγα κ ειδα και δυο πουλακια! Ηταντ ταισμενα στο χερι και καθοταν στον ανθρωπο, και με το που μπηκαν στο δωματιο αρχισαν και πετουσαν! Σημερα περιμενω και ενα τηλεφωνο να παω να δω και καποια αλλα πουλια τα οποια δεν ειναι απογαλακτισμενα και ακομα ταιζονται στο χερι! Και θα δειξει το πραγμα!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stephan

Καλύτερα να ψάξεις για παπαγάλο πρόσφατα απογαλακτισμένο και *ταϊσμένο από τους γονείς του*.Έτσι και σε φυσιολογική τιμή θα το αγοράσεις (αφού τα ταϊσμένα στο χέρι είναι ακριβότερα), θα μπορείς να το εκπαιδεύσεις ιδιαίτερα εύκολα και το κυριότερο θα έχεις ένα πτηνο υγιές σωματικά και ψυχικά.

----------


## Efthimis98

Συμφωνώ σε όλα όσα σου είπε ο Στέφανος! Τα πουλιά που έχουν ταϊστεί εξολοκλήρου από τους εκτροφείς είναι συνήθως αδύναμα, καθώς δεν έχον αποκτήσει τα αντισώματα που χρειάζεται. Θα ήταν καλό να αναφερθεί επίσης ότι οι παπαγάλοι είναι συναισθηματικά όντα. Δημιουργούνται στενοί δεσμοί ανάμεσα στους γονείς και τα παιδιά, με αποτέλεσμα κατά τον χωρισμό τους σε μικρή ηλικία για τάισμα στο χέρι να πάσχουν από ψυχικές διαταραχές!!

----------


## zannikakion

Ειναι απαραιτητο αυτο; Δηλαδη αν ειναι ταισμενα στο χερι σημαινει οτι ειναι πιο επιρρεπης σε ασθενειες ε; Δεν μπορω να βρω ευκολα που να μην ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι! Η περισσοτεροι τα εχουν ταισμενα στο χερι.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Από εκτροφέα, θα μπορέσεις να βρεις πουλιά που είτε έχουν ταϊστεί στο χέρι λίγο πριν τον απογαλακτισμό τους, είτε που έχουν ταϊστεί εξολοκλήρου από τους γονείς τους και απογαλακτίζονται. Έτσι, θα μπορέσεις να το εξημερώσεις πανεύκολα!  :Happy:

----------


## stephan

Όντως πολλοί τα ταΐζουν στο χέρι για να γεννάν συνεχώς οι γονείς και να πουλάν ακριβότερα τα μικρά όμως *όλοι* αφήνουν μερικούς νεοσσούς να ταϊστούν από τους γονείς ώστε να τους κρατήσουν για αναπαραγωγή όταν ενηλικιωθούν. Αν τους πείς λοιπόν θα πάρει ή ταϊσμένο κανονικά ή θα πας αλλού κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα.. ''ανακαλύψουν'' οτι δεν έχουν μόνο ταϊσμένα στο χέρι.

----------


## zannikakion

Λοιπον, ρωτησα τον ανθρωπο που βρηκα, αρχικα δεν ειναι εκτροφεας αλλα ειναι ιδιωτης και απλα πουλαει τα πουλια οταν γενουν τα δικα του! Μου ειπε λοιπον οτι αυτα ειναι ταισμενα απο τους γονεις τους μεχρι περιπου 20 ημερων! Και μετα απο εκει και περα ειναι ταισμενα στο χερι! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

